# Classical love songs for anniversary



## glaurens (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm looking for suggestions of classical/operatic arias/duets/trios/quartets/lieder to perform at my 15th anniversary. I am an amateur lyrical bass (operatically trained for 15 years) and I'm pretty sure I can get hold of a tenor (professional, trained with Gedda) and two lyric sopranos (amateur) (International Voice Institute).

The song that will either open or close will be Wie bist du meine Konigin which I sang at our wedding (in English). Other ideas are Unchained Melody, La ci darem la mano, the love duet from Pocahontas and Drink to me only, but at this stage I'm pretty open to any other suggestions. 

Any help would be appreciated

Tx

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I Am I dreaming or did you ask this before, any way :
Bridisi from La Traviata


----------



## glaurens (Sep 5, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I Am I dreaming or did you ask this before, any way :
> Bridisi from La Traviata


No dreaming involved on your part, thanks for the suggestion since I didn't think of the obvious one...


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The love duet from Otello.
The love duet from Madama Butterfly.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the duet between the soprano Pamina and the baritone Papageno in Act 1 of Mozart's Die Zauberflöte. When they sing this duet, both are single and neither sees the other as a potential lover, so they can indulge in singing about ideal love.

. . . nichts Edlers sei als Weib und Mann. . . . Nothing is nobler than man and woman.
Mann und Weib, und Weib und Mann Man and woman, and woman and man
reichen an die Gottheit an. attain the level of divinity.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I Am I dreaming or did you ask this before, any way :
> Bridisi from La Traviata


It would certainly open everyone ears and eyes.:cheers:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> The love duet from Otello.
> The love duet from Madama Butterfly.


Do you want the OP to strangle his wife or abandon her and marry another woman or both?


----------

